# Slow Gnome, even slower XFCE.



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello, 

I'm completely new to BSD.
Yesterday, I installed BSD (AMD64 on a Tyan GX28 server (Opteron 246 and 4GB). Everything seems to work fine, except starting Gnome or XCFE takes ages. The same is true when starting an application. Once the application is started, it works at lightning speed. 
The applications works fine through ssh on a Solaris machine. Any clue what could go wrong?

Here are a couple of other quick tests I did:

1. Compiling octave_3.0.3 made the server completely hang. This is probably not related to BSD, I still need to find out what happened.

2. Firefox3.0.5 compiling succeeded.

3. Could install octave_3.0.2 successfully and run some heavy loading scripts for hours with success: Octave runs faster on BSD than on (Open)Solaris or Ubuntu.


----------



## ale (Feb 4, 2009)

Start checking this
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q20


----------



## gilinko (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds to me like your having a problem getting the data from you disk into memory, so my initial inquiry would be to check the disk and see if there is anything there that's at fault. The drive could be faulty or not connected properly(or limited in bios or i/o card firmware).


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback.

In the meantime I reinstalled everything, since I don't need Gnome and the machine is a 1U server anyway. The installation 
is going pretty fast anyway.

But there might be some issues with this machine:

1. During installation it can go wrong and everything suddenly freezes. This could related to the media which is stored on a much warmer place and hence some humid deposits on the CD.

2. I think I might need to do a BIOS upgrade, which probably can only done with a diskette. 

3. This server works fine with Ubuntu and occasionally completely freezes with OpenSolaris for now reason.


----------

